# Anyone fancy an FF Bake Club ?



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I know we had this thread AGES ago http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=157690.0 but there are a few of us on here I know that love baking and there are loads of shows on TV to feed the interest 

Anyone else


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Do you mean like a recipe share space?  I've got a few good ones that always seem to be a hit


----------

